# An idea just for fun



## Maidrite (Nov 25, 2008)

_This is just a idea for fun this holiday, what if we traded a gift each of something we have around our house (kind of like rummage sale stuff)._
_ There would need to be a numbers drawn and the item must be like new or something new from around your house. _
_Should we even try, who would be interested? _
_This would only cost the price of shipping and I just thought it might be fun. _


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmmm! Very Interesting Idea and Different.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm in!!!  Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## sattie (Nov 25, 2008)

I like the idea James.


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 25, 2008)

Good then we shall see then how many are in til next week,  That way everyone will get a chance to enter.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## roadfix (Nov 25, 2008)

You can save on the cost of shipping by simply posting pictures of the gifts. Like they say, it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Saphellae (Nov 25, 2008)

What about a cheap but cute/funny/pretty ornament exchange instead?


----------



## deelady (Nov 25, 2008)

Maidrite said:


> _This is just a idea for fun this holiday, what if we traded a gift each of something we have around our house (kind of like rummage sale stuff)._
> _There would need to be a numbers drawn and the item must be like new or something new from around your house. _
> _Should we even try, who would be interested? _
> _This would only cost the price of shipping and I just thought it might be fun. _


 

Isn't this also called the "white elephant gifts"?? When you exchange previously owned items.....would you know or should it matter if your gift is for a male or female? Or would you try to make it a unisex item??


I'm in, on whatever is decided! I love secret santa type things!!


----------



## mikki (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm in too. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes I agree deelady, but with drawing numbers we will know who we will be giving to 




deelady said:


> Isn't this also called the "white elephant gifts"?? When you exchange previously owned items.....would you know or should it matter if your gift is for a male or female? Or would you try to make it a unisex item??
> 
> 
> I'm in, on whatever is decided! I love secret santa type things!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm definately in and maybe it should be something from your house that normally would be common in your area that might not be common to the person you're sending it to. Living in New Mexico that would be very easy for me to do.


----------



## QSis (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm in!

Lee


----------



## cara (Nov 27, 2008)

In germany it's called "Schrottwichteln" and we will do it at work in Dec...
As I am quite far away from, I better not take part....


----------



## Saphellae (Nov 28, 2008)

Would someone want to ship to Canada?


----------



## Wart (Nov 28, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Would someone want to ship to Canada?



Shipping to Canada isn't that expensive if the item is light enough.

Last year I was in one of these, I gave an iron pan. Not this year. In states shipping was a bear. 

Count me in.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm in.  Maybe I'll send Maidrite!  LOL  No, I think I'd better hang onto him!

Barbara


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 28, 2008)

All in, wait, this isn't hold-em.  I'm still all in.


----------



## Wart (Nov 29, 2008)

deelady said:


> .....would you know or should it matter if your gift is for a male or female?



The one I was in last year the names of the participants were put into a hat and pulled two at a time. I believe.

No matter. Just let me know who I'm "buying" for so I can start web-stalking, I mean researching them.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 29, 2008)

So, when and how are we going to do this?  : )


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 29, 2008)

We should probably get started soon. Should we just pair people off (if we have an even number of participants) or do it as a secret thing? If we want to do it as a Secret Santa type thing, maybe one of the mods or admins who is not participating would be willing to draw names and let us know who we send to. If we do it that way we will have to all trust our addresses to that person. If we just pair off, we will just exchange addresses with the person we are exchanging with. If we pair off, I would be willing to put the names in a box and pair them off. The only pair that wouldn't work (except financially, lol) would be James and me! So I could put everyone's names except ours in, pull one out for him, then one for me, and then I could do the rest. If we do it this way, I will post the pairs on here.  

So, everyone who wants to participate, chime in here (or PM me) and let us know how you would prefer to do this, secret or pairs. I'm really looking forward to this!

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Nov 29, 2008)

I vote for Secret Santa but will do whatever the group decides.

I do think that we should start soon though.


----------



## marigeorge (Nov 29, 2008)

Something used or can it be new? I can do either.

I am in!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 29, 2008)

I wanna do it.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 29, 2008)

We did this a few years ago... but I can't remember who arranged everything... can anyone else?


----------



## mikki (Nov 30, 2008)

Pairing or secret santa doesn't matter to me, just let me know who and where.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 30, 2008)

marigene said:


> Something used or can it be new? I can do either.
> 
> I am in!


I think new or like new would work out.  We should limit the gifts to $20 or less (or $10 or less depending on the consensus of the participants).  

Let's say Wednesday the 3rd for drawing names.  That way there is time for more people to join in if they want, and that should give us time to do this before Christmas.  If someone who doesn't celebrate Christmas or Hanukkah would like to participate, of course you are welcome to join in!  Gifts are gifts!

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Nov 30, 2008)

$20 is fine with me.


----------



## deelady (Nov 30, 2008)

I vote for secret santa because it would be fun playing 20 questions or such game afteward trying to figure out who your secret santa was!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 30, 2008)

I love doing Secret Santa!  At the last school I worked at we did two things.  We had Secret Pals, which took place throughout the year, and we had Secret Santa, which was at Christmas.  Some people (myself included) did both.  For our Secret Santa we gave something each day of the last week of school.  The first thing was something really small, and they got bigger each day, ending with a $10 to $20 gift.  It was a lot of fun!

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Nov 30, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I love doing Secret Santa! At the last school I worked at we did two things. We had Secret Pals, which took place throughout the year, and we had Secret Santa, which was at Christmas. Some people (myself included) did both. For our Secret Santa we gave something each day of the last week of school. The first thing was something really small, and they got bigger each day, ending with a $10 to $20 gift. It was a lot of fun!
> 
> Barbara


 

That is exactly how we did it at a school I use to teach at!


----------



## sattie (Nov 30, 2008)

So when is the date we will know??? I love getting stuff in the mail!


----------



## deelady (Nov 30, 2008)

sattie said:


> So when is the date we will know??? I love getting stuff in the mail!


 
Me too, esp when its not BILLS!!!


----------



## Nicahawk (Nov 30, 2008)

OK, I'll give this a go. Let me know what to do .......


----------



## Constance (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm game! I actually have some pretty cool kitchen utensils I could part with.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 30, 2008)

So far we have 4 votes (including James and me) for Secret Santa. The participants, so far, are:

pdswife
sattie
deelady
mikki
jpmcgrew
Qsis
Wart
Lefty
marigene
suziquzie
Nicahawk
Constance
Maidrite
Barbara L

I think Sapphellae wants to participate, and I know that at least some of us are willing to ship to Canada.

Lifesaver said it looks interesting. Does that mean you are in?

Grillingfool bumped it up, so does that mean you are in?

I will see if someone on staff would be willing to handle the names, addresses, etc.

Barbara


----------



## Katie H (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like fun.  Christmas is going to be pretty dull in my house this year.  Count me in.


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 1, 2008)

DON'T FORGET ME!  I WANT TO JOIN IN TOO!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 1, 2008)

Good!  So, confirmed we have:

pdswife
sattie
deelady
mikki
jpmcgrew
Qsis
Wart
Lefty
marigene
suziquzie
Nicahawk
Constance
Katie E
lifesaver
Maidrite
Barbara L

Dear, sweet Alix has volunteered to handle the addresses, names, etc.  So by Wednesday, please PM Alix with your name and address.  She will PM you and let you know who you will be sending to.  Please use the subject "Secret Santa" when you PM her, so that she will know what it is in reference to.

Barbara
P.S.  You still have time to add your name to our list, but hurry!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks!  I've sent her my info!

Have we decided on the rules?   
New or used gift?  Dollar amount??


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh yes, as a way to let your Secret Santa know a bit about you (to aid in gift selection), please answer the following (as many as you care to fill out, that is):

Favorite color(s):

Decorating theme/colors:

Allergies:

Favorite goodies:

Least favorite goodies:

Hobbies:

Collections:

Anything you would like to share about yourself that could help in choosing a gift:

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 1, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Thanks! I've sent her my info!
> 
> Have we decided on the rules?
> New or used gift? Dollar amount??


New or like new (unless it is an antique, it should at least look new). 

Approx. $20.

When you receive the name and address of the person you are giving to, go for it!

Let us know when you receive your gift. This is important--if anyone cannot participate, for any reason, please do not sign up. You can PM Alix or me, your name will be removed, and no one will be the wiser.

Once everyone has received a gift, we will reveal who we sent to. We can decided a reveal date in a couple weeks when the gifts start coming in. Maybe we could each post our picture with the gift we receive?

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Dec 1, 2008)

ok.. silly me... do we send Alix the answers to the above questions... yes.. I guess we'd have to..


----------



## Katie H (Dec 1, 2008)

This sounds like fun, especially since I'll be alone for Christmas.  Love my DC family!

I'll get the info to Alix right away.

This is giving me some Christmas spirit.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 1, 2008)

Katie E said:


> ...This is giving me some Christmas spirit.


Yay!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 1, 2008)

pdswife said:


> ok.. silly me... do we send Alix the answers to the above questions... yes.. I guess we'd have to..


I was trying to figure that out myself!  I guess it would be best to send it to Alix with our addresses.  That way she can just copy it all when sending it to the Secret Santas.  

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Dec 1, 2008)

Great!  That's what I did!


----------



## deelady (Dec 1, 2008)

Me too, just sent it off!


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 2, 2008)

ok, here goes.... just sent my info too!


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 2, 2008)

i sent mine last night


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 2, 2008)

WooHoo!  I'm getting more and more excited about this!  

Don't forget everyone, tomorrow night is the deadline to get your information to Alix!

Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 2, 2008)

lifesaver said:


> i sent mine last night


 
 Sent mine today  Do we get to know who gets who other than ourselves?


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 2, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Sent mine today Do we get to know who gets who other than ourselves?


We will reveal after everyone has gotten theirs.  

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 2, 2008)

I want mine NOW!!!!
  
sorry, over excited....


----------



## pdswife (Dec 2, 2008)

I know.. I want to start gift buying/thinking/planning!!!


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 2, 2008)

Just caught up with this thread, I'm in!  Sounds like fun.  I don't mind shipping wherever.  I would hate to leave out people from other countries just because of where they live, they're still DC family.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 2, 2008)

jeninga75 said:


> Just caught up with this thread, I'm in! Sounds like fun. I don't mind shipping wherever. I would hate to leave out people from other countries just because of where they live, they're still DC family.


Great!  Just send your name, address, and answers to the above questions to Alix, and you will be set!

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Dec 3, 2008)

Bump...just to remind everyone to send their info!!  : -)


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm anxous too. I just love buying gifts for others... it makes me haaaaaaaaaaappy.


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 3, 2008)

I am just sending my info now, I just got the mail. SOrry


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm glad you're joining us Saphellae!  The more the merrier!

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Dec 4, 2008)

So... did everyone send in their info?

I feel the need to go shopping!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 4, 2008)

Alix said she will send the names and addresses out tomorrow afternoon.  WooHoo!

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Dec 4, 2008)

Coolie cool!  I have a ton of errands to run Friday so timing is perfect!!


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 5, 2008)

*A HUGE BUMP!!!!!!!!!!*

*LOL*


----------



## pdswife (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks For Bumping this up to the top!


I'm ready to shop!!!  


ALix...Oh Alix... have you drawn the names?


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 5, 2008)

I know it's hard (at least it is for me!), but please be patient.  It looks like Alix's last post was 2 nights ago, so something must have come up to keep her away from the computer.  Hopefully all is well.  

Have a good day everyone!

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 5, 2008)

Hoping all is well with Alix!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 6, 2008)

Me too.  If she has not posted anything by the time we get home tomorrow night I will give her a call (Sunday afternoon if we get home too late).  I hope she is just busy, or that computer issues are keeping her away, and that there's nothing wrong.

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 6, 2008)

Barbara L,

    On your avatar, that little girl is just adorable. I she your grandaughter?


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 6, 2008)

I CANNOT BELIEVE I MISSED THIS THREAD!!!!!!!AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



Yes, livesaver, that is Barbara and Maidrites Granddaughter.


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 6, 2008)

Im almost sure if you contact alex you might still have time to get in on the fun.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 6, 2008)

Alix wrote on a different post that if anyone else wanted to join in they had to write within the hour...

Opps.. I didn't notice when she posted that post...the hour may be up now...


----------



## Alix (Dec 6, 2008)

OK, here is who is on the list:

Maidrite
Barbara L
pdswife
Katie E
deelady
lifesaver
suziquzie
QSis
jpmcgrew
marigene
mikki
jeninga75
Constance
texasgirl
sattie
Wart
Saphellae
Nicahawk

Did I miss anyone who wants in? I'll give you until...2:00pm EST to send me a PM and then I'm putting things together and sending out the PMs.


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 6, 2008)

18, an even number. I'm excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 6, 2008)

Sounds like fun.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 6, 2008)

$20 right?
I'm excited. So, when do we get our name, hehe.
I just found this today and I'm gonna cause trouble already!! LOL
Aaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllliiiiiiiiiixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx...................


----------



## pdswife (Dec 6, 2008)

Yep, 20 dollars.   Alix is going to draw names and let us know who we are matched with.  I'm sure we'll hear soon.


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 6, 2008)

I can't wait! I'm going to have so much fun shopping for something.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 6, 2008)

I know... I'm done with most of my Christmas buying
so this is kind of an added bonus.  I'm looking forward to figuring something out from the questions answered.


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2008)

OK everyone, go check your inbox. Everyone has a name and address. 

OK, and I have to confess...I did this before coffee so I made one small oops. I didn't save who is giving to whom. I am HOPING if there are any mess ups I will remember. 

And Texasgirl...I told your Secret Santa to give you a lump of coal!


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 7, 2008)

If you want us to message you with who we have we can 

I am so excited ! I got my person!!! WOohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And thanks for choosing someone who isn't 2000 miles away alix


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2008)

LOL. You don't need to PM me with who you have. YET! If there is some kind of goofup I may have to ask you to do that. So far...so good.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 7, 2008)

I jut got mine and I am excited as well. Package will go out tommorow.


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 7, 2008)

Woohoo! Fun, fun, fun... I am sooooooooooo excited!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Alix.. I can't shop now until Wed...so package will go out Friday!

But.. my thinking cap is on and I have a few ideas!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 7, 2008)

Alix said:


> OK everyone, go check your inbox. Everyone has a name and address.
> 
> OK, and I have to confess...I did this before coffee so I made one small oops. I didn't save who is giving to whom. I am HOPING if there are any mess ups I will remember.
> 
> And Texasgirl...I told your Secret Santa to give you a lump of coal!



As long as it's a pretty one!!


----------



## QSis (Dec 7, 2008)

LOL!  I "got my person", too, Saphellae!  

I have a couple of ideas for him/her, but won't be able to shop  and send till next weekend.  

Lee


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 7, 2008)

Stupid question.....
Are we putting who it's from when we send it or making them guess who it's from?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 7, 2008)

They'll be able to tell from the return address.....

or at least they should be able to figure it out.  lol


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 7, 2008)

one would think wouldn't they....


----------



## pdswife (Dec 7, 2008)

lol!  Do you know that's a famous saying in Mexico?  Everytime anyone does anything wrong we all look at each other and say... " YOU WOULD THINK"

I plan on giving hints to who sent the package with out really saying.
My person should be able to tell...if they read DC at all.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 7, 2008)

The light bulb just went on over my head for the perfect gift for "my person."  Have to wait until Wednesday to get what I need.  This is fun.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 7, 2008)

I can't wait to figure out what to send my person!  Definitely not a lump of coal!

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Dec 7, 2008)

I am completely lost too Barbara!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh oops....I thought you said you can't figure out what to send.....


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 7, 2008)

deelady said:


> Oh oops....I thought you said you can't figure out what to send.....


I did, in a way. It will be fun coming up with something. I want it to be perfect!

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Dec 7, 2008)

Are you pretty familiar with the person you got??


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 7, 2008)

If I answer one way or the other I could give something away!  I won't have any problems choosing something--my problem will be limiting myself!  lol

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 7, 2008)

Mine will also have to wait until next week. I hope he/she likes it. If not, they can send it back to me, hehe.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 7, 2008)

I chose something in my house as Madraite said it's packed and ready to go. The person I'm sending to will see my address and name on package plus the card also says who I am I thought that was OK. Was it? I dont think I can unwrap package now it's wrapped good and tight.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 7, 2008)

Whoever got QSis, a lump of coal would be the perfect gift.... _charcoal_ that is.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 7, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I chose something in my house as Madraite said it's packed and ready to go. The person I'm sending to will see my address and name on package plus the card also says who I am I thought that was OK. Was it? I dont think I can unwrap package now it's wrapped good and tight.


 

It's fine!

Mine will be a combo of something "white elephant" (new though) and something bought new from the store.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 7, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I chose something in my house as Madraite said it's packed and ready to go. The person I'm sending to will see my address and name on package plus the card also says who I am I thought that was OK. Was it? I dont think I can unwrap package now it's wrapped good and tight.



as long as it is like new and working, yes, that is great.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 7, 2008)

I promise I won't do what this boy in Nancy's 5th grade class did for their class gift exchange.  He cleaned all the junk out from under his bed, threw it in a box, wrapped it, and brought it to class for the gift exchange.  I can't remember what all was in there, but some poor kid got a dirty (not just dusty, but dried food) dinner knife and a lot of equally "wonderful" stuff!  

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 7, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I promise I won't do what this boy in Nancy's 5th grade class did for their class gift exchange. He cleaned all the junk out from under his bed, threw it in a box, wrapped it, and brought it to class for the gift exchange. I can't remember what all was in there, but some poor kid got a dirty (not just dusty, but dried food) dinner knife and a lot of equally "wonderful" stuff!
> 
> Barbara


 
but they were a treasure to him! LOL It also helped him clean his room out, hehe


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know much about my person, I need to do some research!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 7, 2008)

This should be interesting.  I don't know a lot about my "giftee" either, but I plan on making the gift a nice one and appropriate to their description.  I love a challenge.


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 7, 2008)

I am going to make mine personal and sweet.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 7, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> WooHoo!  I'm getting more and more excited about this!
> 
> Don't forget everyone, tomorrow night is the deadline to get your information to Alix!
> 
> Barbara



Ugh, did I miss the deadline?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 7, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> I don't know much about my person, I need to do some research!


 

You can do what I did... do a search for postings by your person and read a bunch of them.  You can get some hints that way!



"I am going to make mine personal and sweet."   I'm sure! You're nice and sweet so your gift will be too!!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 7, 2008)

Lefty7887 said:


> Ugh, did I miss the deadline?


I'm sorry!  The names/addresses were supposed to be in by this last Wednesday, but since Alix was having computer issues it was actually extended.  She sent them out today.  If anyone else is interested, you could just do a gift exchange with them--it wouldn't be a secret, but it would still be fun.

Barbara


----------



## QSis (Dec 8, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Whoever got QSis, a lump of coal would be the perfect gift.... _charcoal_ that is.


 
Good gift for YOU, too, pacanis!  Hey, it only takes two or three briquettes to smoke cheese!  

Lee


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 8, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> as long as it is like new and working, yes, that is great.


 
 It's in perfect condition and very unique I was so excited about this  gift thing that it is going out today. I really hope this person likes it, almost did not send it I like it so much. But now I see some of you talking about going to the store etc I thought it was supposed to be something from my house and in the $20.00 limit I do confess it's a little more than that but now Im wondering if it's enough.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 8, 2008)

JPm... I'm sure if its sent from the heart and fits in with your persons list of
ideas that they sent it'll be perfect.  It's the thought that counts.   : )


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 8, 2008)

pdswife said:


> JPm... I'm sure if its sent from the heart and fits in with your persons list of
> ideas that they sent it'll be perfect. It's the thought that counts. : )


 
 Im sure my person will like it but if some of you are planning on going overboard well then I want to also and that is not a hard thing to do, it's much harder to stay within a limit.


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 9, 2008)

*I just love it when we are having fun like this, It proves what a close family we really are here at DC. One big Christmas or Hanukkah Hug to you all.*

And Thank You Alix for your Time and Caring to help us out so we could make this work. A Big Kiss to You Sis.


----------



## Alix (Dec 9, 2008)

Anytime Maidrite, you just call and I'll be there.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2008)

I went shopping today!  Paul picked out the final part of the gift which for some reason made it more fun for me!  It'll go out in the mail Friday!!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 11, 2008)

We're hoping to get ours out Friday too.  

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2008)

Cool!  There should be two happy people next week some time then Barbara!


----------



## africhef (Dec 11, 2008)

Alix I guess it is to late but wish I had seen this earlier.This year is going to be miserable so this would have been fun. sie la vie


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 11, 2008)

Lefty7887 said:


> Ugh, did I miss the deadline?


 


africhef said:


> Alix I guess it is to late but wish I had seen this earlier.This year is going to be miserable so this would have been fun. sie la vie


Even though it wouldn't be a secret, you could exchange with each other, since you both missed the deadline.  It would still be fun!

Barbara


----------



## africhef (Dec 11, 2008)

cool so lefty7887 are you in?


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 11, 2008)

africhef said:


> cool so lefty7887 are you in?


You might want to PM him in case he doesn't check this thread soon.  I hope it works out!

Barbara


----------



## sattie (Dec 11, 2008)

Yea, not sure when mine will go into the mail, but hopefully they will get it before Christmas!!!


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 11, 2008)

my gift went out yesterday


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 11, 2008)

Kidney stones keep knocking me for a loop the last few days (I'm okay right now--on Hydrocodone), and I am worried that my cellulitis may be flaring up again (pink, but no pain), so I may have to wait a little later to send mine. Rats! I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow afternoon. If I am able, I would still like to send them (James's and mine) tomorrow. It all depends on how much I get done tonight, as I want to make something to go along with what I bought. 

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2008)

Home made is worth waiting for!

Hope you're feeling better!!!


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 11, 2008)

you bet


----------



## Katie H (Dec 11, 2008)

If my schedule isn't too wacky tomorrow, my package will go out tomorrow afternoon.  Hope my recipient enjoys the treats inside.  This is fun.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2008)

Is there a plan to publish a list of who sent to who?


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, we will do the big reveal on a date not yet known.   

When someone receives their gift, let us know here, but don't tell who sent it to you (or who you think it was) yet.  That way we all have a few days at least to wonder who got ours, as we wait for them.  

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 11, 2008)

My persons arrived today!! I will send it out on Saturday!! WOOHOO!! I can't wait. I hope they love it as much as I did when I saw it!!


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 11, 2008)

I finally found what I wanted to send to my person, I hope they like it! And I hope they get a laugh from my packing job lol.....

I will send it this Sat before the Post Office closes at noon. My work days don't allow me to get to the PO and back in time during the week, too far away...

And whoever my person is, I will love whatever I get! Even if it's coal!!!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 11, 2008)

I have no idea what to get my person


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 11, 2008)

_Saphellae, I am sure the person you got will like anything you give them don't fret._
_No thats not it, Barbara quit putting out wrong clues bad girl _


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 11, 2008)

What the heck is that lol

Is that a can crusher?!?!?


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 11, 2008)

_Saphellae, No its an old drill press LOL. _


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

I was going to guess that or an old apple corer!


----------



## sattie (Dec 11, 2008)

Well I got mine all together and should have mine shipped Friday or Saturday.  So my person should expect to receive their's early next week!  I just want to say that I had a blast coming up with ideas for this!  I hope they enjoy it!


----------



## sattie (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok... who got me????  LOL!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

Alright alright...its me!


----------



## sattie (Dec 11, 2008)

I know you are messin with me girly!!!  This is fun!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 12, 2008)

Mine went out Monday.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 12, 2008)

I tell ya.. mine was hard to shop for... but FUN was had!!!

Going to the post office tomorrow morning!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 12, 2008)

My problem was that I knew exactly what I wanted to get mine, but no one has them! I don't remember ever even seeing one, but there must be one somewhere in the world! Of course, if I did find it, it would probably cost $500! lol I did find something else that I think my recipient will like.

Barbara


----------



## sattie (Dec 12, 2008)

All they mysteries brewing in this thread!!!  How funny!!!   Now I'm trying to figure out who is talking about who!!!!


----------



## mikki (Dec 12, 2008)

Got most of mine, going to try to find one last thing to go in. mine will be in the mail today or tomarrow. I had alot of fun doing this. I was telling my mom about it and I think she was more excited then I was, just thinking about doing something like this.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 12, 2008)

That's a pretty cool egg beater drill press, James. I used to have an antique one that had the saddle shaped top, so I guess you could lean your shoulder or something into it. Pretty neat.


----------



## marigeorge (Dec 12, 2008)

I couldn't find this thread earlier so I started a new one...don't know how to delete it.

Check your mail, the package is on the way to your home!


----------



## marigeorge (Dec 13, 2008)

I received a really great package yesterday!


----------



## Nicahawk (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll get mine mailed today!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like I will have to drive to get mine mailed. My stupid post office is closed on Saturday!! ARGH!! Good thing I really like my person, hehe


----------



## mikki (Dec 13, 2008)

Just mailed mine this morning. Be watching the mail


----------



## sattie (Dec 13, 2008)

I mailed mine yesterday!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 13, 2008)

Due to circumstances beyond my control (LOL) we were not able to mail ours today but will get it out Monday.  Looks like we're late as usual!  

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Dec 13, 2008)

your not alone Barbara!! Mine will be going out Monday as well! Just finished putting it together today!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 14, 2008)

Note for Saphellae: A little birdie has told me that your package was mailed on Monday but will take some time to get there.  I've always heard it said, "Good things come to those who wait!"

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 14, 2008)

I've heard that also and it's very true.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 15, 2008)

Well... little did my secret sender of a TEXAS SIZED package know.... 
I can read thru scribble!!!
HAHA!! 
Thank you, you crazy, you went OVERBOARD!!!!!


----------



## sattie (Dec 15, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Well... little did my secret sender of a TEXAS SIZED package know....
> I can read thru scribble!!!
> HAHA!!
> Thank you, you crazy, you went OVERBOARD!!!!!


 
  I wonder who that could of been????   Did the dust bunnies give it away?


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 15, 2008)

Nope. 
I shouldn't have opened it around the kids. NOw they know its full of chocolate!!!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 15, 2008)

well process of elimination, I now know *Sattie* is not my secret santa!! lol


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

lol Dee!  I came to that conclusion too!!


----------



## sattie (Dec 15, 2008)

Yea, I scribbled out my name, but I'm positive it could not be read!  But there were other things in my box that probably gave it away!  LOL!


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 15, 2008)

ya gotta look at the scribble sideways under a light.....
 
not that I've ever done that....


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

so...what was in the box???


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 15, 2008)

but the basil REALLY got me!!!! 
and the ASPCA wrapping paper.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 15, 2008)

Suzi, take a picture of your loot.  We'd all love to see your treasures so we can "ooh" and "aah" for you.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 15, 2008)

Did somebody say chocolate?


----------



## elaine l (Dec 15, 2008)

Pacanis, I wish you had my name and sent me some of those ribs!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 15, 2008)

elaine l said:


> Pacanis, I wish you had my name and sent me some of those ribs!


 
 I'm here in spirit only, Elaine.
I have a hard enough time finding my own small family something, or I would have jumped right in this.

So I am living vicariously through others


----------



## elaine l (Dec 15, 2008)

Ditto!


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 15, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Suzi, take a picture of your loot. We'd all love to see your treasures so we can "ooh" and "aah" for you.


 
LOL great idea! 
I hid the box from the munchkins.... good thing!


----------



## deelady (Dec 15, 2008)

I shipped mine off today...yay!!!  After spending over 20 mins in line at the post office...don't you just LOVE the Holidays! 
One guy in line called out if anyone one was willing to sell their place in line, I happen to have been at the counter at that time so I turned around and said ....what are you offering....everyone got a good chuckle....hmmm I wonder if he was serious??


----------



## Katie H (Dec 15, 2008)

deelady said:


> I shipped mine off today...yay!!!  After spending over 20 mins in line at the post office...don't you just LOVE the Holidays!
> One guy in line called out if anyone one was willing to sell their place in line, I happen to have been at the counter at that time so I turned around and said ....what are you offering....everyone got a good chuckle....hmmm I wonder if he was serious??




You picked a great day, dee.  According to the evening news, today is the biggest shipping day of the holiday season.  How'd you plan that?


----------



## deelady (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh I believe it...I when to Target right after just befor 2pm and the parking lot was packed.....I couldnt help but think...Monday afternoon...doesn't anyone work??? 

But WHY was today the biggest shopping day...what makes today special??......OK I'm a dork......I misread your post oops!! I thought you said biggest shopping day!! LOL


----------



## Katie H (Dec 15, 2008)

deelady said:


> Oh I believe it...I when to Target right after just befor 2pm and the parking lot was packed.....I couldnt help but think...Monday afternoon...doesn't anyone work???
> 
> But WHY was today the biggest sh*o*pping day...what makes today special??......OK I'm a dork......I misread your post oops!! I thought you said biggest shopping day!! LOL



Yep, Vanna, can I  buy a vowel?


----------



## deelady (Dec 15, 2008)

LOL!! funny!

Not so funny part is I still have two more boxes to ship! I had to wait for something else I ordered my nephew to arrive but I didn't want to hold up my other packages....guess what it arrived right after I returned home today!! UHG!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

Isn't that the way it always happens Dee?


----------



## deelady (Dec 15, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Isn't that the way it always happens Dee?


 

For me at least!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 15, 2008)

This is soo much fun. Can people post what they got without mentioning who they got it from?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 15, 2008)

I think we should do this more than once a year. We could just pick a Holiday or not and do it again


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 15, 2008)

I got mine today too, can I post it, can I can I can I???


----------



## Katie H (Dec 15, 2008)

Please, please, please, please!


----------



## deelady (Dec 15, 2008)

just dont say WHO its from!!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

Post away TG!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 15, 2008)

YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

They are seasonings to mix into dips
And magnetic spoons, which it too cool to me.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

Pretty dang cool!  So the spoons can hang on the fridg. and not get lost in the drawer.  I like that idea!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 15, 2008)

We still haven't shipped our family's packages, but we sent our DC Secret Santa packages today! 

I received mine today (and LOVE it!!!!!!!!), but no hints yet about who I "think" (LOL) sent it until more people have received theirs. Okay, okay, one hint. It wasn't Maidrite!   I will post a picture as soon as I take one though (I'm in the process of changing computers but it shouldn't take long).  I wish you could hear it as well!

Barbara
P.S. Did I mention that I *LOVE* my gift?!!!!!!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 15, 2008)

Ooooh!!! Nice!!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 15, 2008)

Come on Barbara...lets see lets see!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

or at least tell us about it !!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 15, 2008)

Okay, my gift was a beautiful musical figurine (from San Francisco Music Box Company--I love their stuff!) of three curious kittens peeking into the goldfish bowl. It plays the song "With a Little Bit of Luck."  The details are great!

Barbara


----------



## Katie H (Dec 15, 2008)

Cool, Barbara.  Enjoy!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

ahhh purrrrrdy kitty!


----------



## deelady (Dec 15, 2008)

Awww how cute!! I think I remember that one from when I use to work at that store! They have the nicest gifts!


----------



## sattie (Dec 15, 2008)

That is too cute Barbara!!!  I love it!


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 16, 2008)

awwwwwwwww! that's cute barbara


----------



## pacanis (Dec 16, 2008)

I have those exact same measuring spoons, Stacy. I like having a spoon on either side because if a recipe goes from a wet ingredient to a dry one of the same measurement, you can use the other end of the spoon without rinsing or drying. And the magnets keep them all together without having a ring you need to unhook them from. Cool gift.

Barbara, before I focused in on your, I thought you have three cats checking out what you had gotten (lol).


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 16, 2008)

This is way fun it's like having Christmas every day til ChristmasGreat idea Maidrite


----------



## pdswife (Dec 16, 2008)

I know!  Can't wait until the mailman comes to all of your houses this afternoon!!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 16, 2008)

pacanis said:


> ...Barbara, before I focused in on your, I thought you have three cats checking out what you had gotten (lol).


I told you the details were great!  It is hard to see the size of the figurine in the picture.  It is about 4 or 5 inches tall.  Cute furry animals that size are usually called mice!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## Katie H (Dec 17, 2008)

Just picked up my Secret Santa package at the post office.  It's filled with lots of pretty packages and a bag of delicious candy.  Yum!  I'll even have something for my stocking.

The city on the return address gave the sender away.  I just have to figure out which of the couple is my Santa.

I'm not going to open my gifts until Christmas morning since, at this point, I only have two gifts under the tree.

I'm going to be good and save the candy for a treat on Christmas Eve.

Thanks Barbara and/or James.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2008)

Katie, even before I got to the end of the post I had a feeling it was Barbara and/or James!  That's cool!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 17, 2008)

You're welcome Katie!  I hope you enjoy your gifts!

Barbara
P.S. Since others have revealed who their Secret Santas were, I will go ahead and let you all know that the sender of that gorgeous kitty and fish figurine was Texas Girl.  She really knew what I would like.  Thanks again Stacy!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 17, 2008)

OH!!! You dirty dogs breaking the rules again Any how anyone else get something today?


----------



## Katie H (Dec 17, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> OH!!! You dirty dogs breaking the rules again Any how anyone else get something today?



Hey, Jackie, I said who my Secret Santa was, but not what I got.  Y'all will have to wait until Christmas day to find that out.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm really glad that you liked it Barbara. It just felt "right" when I saw it.

Okay then, Mine was Marigene.


			
				pacanis said:
			
		

> have those exact same measuring spoons, Stacy. I like having a spoon on either side because if a recipe goes from a wet ingredient to a dry one of the same measurement, you can use the other end of the spoon without rinsing or drying. And the magnets keep them all together without having a ring you need to unhook them from. Cool gift



I didn't even think about being able to turn it around like that!! That makes me like them even more!! THANK YOU MARIGENE!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 17, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Hey, Jackie, I said who my Secret Santa was, but not what I got. Y'all will have to wait until Christmas day to find that out.


  Katie, airfares are getting even cheaper so come visit us in New Mexico.


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just wanted to let my person know that my gift arrived, but I was not home to get it from the mailman.  I'm probably going to have to wait until Sat morning to get it as I'm at work from 830-5 or 6.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 18, 2008)

Anybody else get something today?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 18, 2008)

Nope...not I


----------



## deelady (Dec 18, 2008)

not I either!! Well scratch that I received a gift in the mail from my best friend....a wood frame with my fiances and my name burnt into it with hugs and kisses also etched all over and the year....she wrote that is was a late engagement gift since we agreed to only buy gifts this year for the kids....seems pretty sneaky to me!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 18, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Nope...not I


 
 Me either.


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 19, 2008)

I am sending mine out tomorrow morning, express post. It should be there by Tuesday. 

Haven't gotten anything, yet!


----------



## sattie (Dec 19, 2008)

Me either... mailman has been zippin by my house without as much as a glance!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

oh I thought you already got yours Sattie....


----------



## mikki (Dec 19, 2008)

I haven't got anything yet either. I don't even think the mailman knows there is a house here. Oh except when it's a BILL, then he makes sure he stops. LOL


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 19, 2008)

Woo Hoo, I got mine today I was so excited my person left a hint in the box on who they might be but dummy me couldnt figure it out which is real cool because the suspence is killing me I will figure out eventually. I very much like my gifts. Will put up pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 19, 2008)

I think I know who it is I dug out the old Rand McNally road atlas.


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

Sooo who is it then...don't keep us in suspence!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 19, 2008)

deelady said:


> Sooo who is it then...don't keep us in suspence!!


 I think you know.


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

Are you suggesting....moi??


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 19, 2008)

deelady said:


> Are you suggesting....moi??


  I dont know am I? Do you like chestnuts?


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

No But I knew YOU did!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 19, 2008)

deelady said:


> No But I knew YOU did!!


 
 I sure do and they are next to impossible to get out here


----------



## sattie (Dec 19, 2008)

Somebody say chestnuts???


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

Well I hope you like everything and I hope they arrived in good shape and still edible!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 19, 2008)

deelady said:


> Well I hope you like everything and I hope they arrived in good shape and still edible!!!


 Well, now that cat is out of the bag. I loved everything and yes they are edible. If you check the gumption thread this may well be the highlight of my Christmas. Thank you soo much. What fun to get a gift from someone you have never met in person and yet you know them from here on DC. Crap! now I'm getting all weepy this the first time this year I'm feeling some Christmas spirit. Thank You deelady you really lifted me up today.


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

Awwww I love to hear that (the lifting your spirit part)!! {{{hugs}}} Merry Christmas!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 19, 2008)

deelady said:


> Awwww I love to hear that (the lifting your spirit part)!! {{{hugs}}} Merry Christmas!!


 
 A BIG MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU TO.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 19, 2008)

Hubby got the mail on the way to work this morning and there's a note from the postman saying I have a package to pick up at the post office!!!!

I hope they'll hold it for awhile..cuz, I can't get out of my driveway!!!

: )


----------



## pdswife (Dec 19, 2008)

I have the worlds bestest hubby.. he went to the post office for me!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 19, 2008)

*Ok Ok what did you get? The Excitement is killing me..... Merry Christmas EVERYONE ........*
*LOVE AND HUGS ALL AROUND *


----------



## pdswife (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL!!  I don't know...  He went to the post office but he hasn't come home yet!!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 19, 2008)

Dear Santa!
Thank you for the nice cookbook!! I love the way you marked the pages of the best recipes! Paul's already requested that I make the pancakes someday soon!!

We're going to have the bread for dinner tonight along with our oven fried chicken!! 

Thank you
Thank you
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 19, 2008)

My gift went out today, but it went express UPS.. so it will be *somewhere* in the US on Tuesday 

Sorry for making my person wait!  I did sign it though, if thats ok.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 19, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> My gift went out today, but it went express UPS.. so it will be *somewhere* in the US on Tuesday
> 
> Sorry for making my person wait!  I did sign it though, if thats ok.



Yup, signing is perfect. I did too.


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh good   I think theres only one other person from Canada doing this and shes on the other side.. it wouldn't be hard to tell who its from anyways! Plus with Purolator they make you put your name etc on it.  It is purolator, not ups as I said earlier, my bad.


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 19, 2008)

I sped to the PO at lunch today (thank you for no ticket lol!) and got my package! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!  I loved everything!!!!!!!! I loved opening everything individually, I felt like a kid!  Are we going to have a reveal thread as far as who our Secret Santas were?  Should I post a pic of what I got but don't tell who it was?


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

wed love to see what you got!!


----------



## sattie (Dec 19, 2008)

Well... I got a wonderful surprise in the mail today, but I don't think it was my Secret Santa since she already outed herself as jpmgrew's SS.  Thanks Dee... I loved the aroma that came out of the box when I first opened it!!!  And I can't wait to try out the rubs/seasonings!!!  (I already nibbled on the goodies... YUM!)  Thanks HUN!!!  You made my day too!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 19, 2008)

YESSSSSSSSS post a pic!


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 19, 2008)

3 people in less than 1 minute asking, you'd better be quick! Lol


----------



## sattie (Dec 19, 2008)

jeninga75 said:


> I sped to the PO at lunch today (thank you for no ticket lol!) and got my package! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!! I loved everything!!!!!!!! I loved opening everything individually, I felt like a kid! Are we going to have a reveal thread as far as who our Secret Santas were? Should I post a pic of what I got but don't tell who it was?


 
I did the same thing when I sent out my gift, I wrapped everything individually... it was so much fun!!  I love wrapping gifts!


----------



## sattie (Dec 19, 2008)

Post a pic!!  Lol!


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 19, 2008)

I wrapped  couple of mine individually, and put it all in one big thing  I wont' tell though, it would ruin the surprise.


----------



## sattie (Dec 19, 2008)

I have already been outed... so I'm cool to spill the beans!


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ok!!!! Here we go... The 1st pic is of my area rug to show you how great the moose candle is. I love everything!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 19, 2008)

That is too cute!! What is the scent of the candle??


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 19, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> That is too cute!! What is the scent of the candle??


 
Sugar cookie, yum!


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL That clock is cute!!!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey, that'll fit right in, Jen. Pretty cool.


----------



## sattie (Dec 19, 2008)

Hmmmm... the Moose.. could that be a SS in Canada???  That is cool girlie!!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 19, 2008)

Pretty dang cool!!  BUt will it smell as good as my baking bread?  lol!


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 19, 2008)

Could be, but it wasn't me! I just sent mine today lol


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 19, 2008)

sattie said:


> Hmmmm... the Moose.. could that be a SS in Canada??? That is cool girlie!!!


 
Not even close lol!!!!  But they hit right on when I described my decor.


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

Is that dark chocolate pomegranite??? Oh that sounds soooo good, I have never heard of that! I wonder where you can buy that???

That moose is adorable!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 19, 2008)

sattie said:


> Well... I got a wonderful surprise in the mail today, but I don't think it was my Secret Santa since she already outed herself as jpmgrew's SS. Thanks Dee... I loved the aroma that came out of the box when I first opened it!!! And I can't wait to try out the rubs/seasonings!!! (I already nibbled on the goodies... YUM!) Thanks HUN!!! You made my day too!!!


 
 Yep, my dee gave me a great surprise today I will wait until everyone posts what they got to post mine. Still figuring out the photo thing sort of actually dee got me inspired to pick up the house and clean thats how good I felt.


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Yep, my dee gave me a great surprise today I will wait until everyone posts what they got to post mine. Still figuring out the photo thing sort of actually dee got me inspired to pick up the house and clean thats how good I felt.


 

WOW I never knew my cooking had such affect on people!! Cleaning?!?! Maybe I should ship my fiance a package right before he is due to come home!!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 19, 2008)

deelady said:


> WOW I never knew my cooking had such affect on people!! Cleaning?!?! Maybe I should ship my fiance a package right before he is due to come home!!




Wow, you didn't send me the same stuff!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL sorry....I guess I ran out.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 19, 2008)

Jen, I noticed that the dark chocolate pomegranate bag appeared to have been open in the picture.  I wouldn't have been able to wait either!

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

have you ever seen those before Barbara??


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 19, 2008)

You can find them at WalMart.  There was a thread here about them once.

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

thats funny that I have never noticed them around before!

Thank you


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 19, 2008)

deelady said:


> WOW I never knew my cooking had such affect on people!! Cleaning?!?! Maybe I should ship my fiance a package right before he is due to come home!!


 Yes, it did and so I expect many, many, many, many 
more packages


----------



## deelady (Dec 19, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Yes, it did and so I expect many, many, many, many
> more packages


 


I guess that means I better get cookin!!!


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 20, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Jen, I noticed that the dark chocolate pomegranate bag appeared to have been open in the picture. I wouldn't have been able to wait either!
> 
> Barbara


 

LOL!!  I was nibbling on those as I opened the rest of my gifts... they are yummy.  They're in the frreezer right now, I love my chocolate frozen, I especially love frozen peanut butter cups.


----------



## cara (Dec 20, 2008)

It's such a fun to read about all your gifts... ;o)

we did this from one of my german forums and it's the rule NOT to open the parcel untill Dec, 21st - wich is in exactly 19min here 
My gift lies in the office for almost three weeks now - the very first one to arrive...


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 20, 2008)

cara said:


> It's such a fun to read about all your gifts... ;o)
> 
> we did this from one of my german forums and it's the rule NOT to open the parcel untill Dec, 21st - wich is in exactly 19min here
> My gift lies in the office for almost three weeks now - the very first one to arrive...


So, what did you get?!

Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 21, 2008)

I got a fragrance lamp (?) with some christmas oils and wellness oils, a fragrance potpourri and a wonderful card coming with it with a wundeful poem written on it... and I still don't know who sent it to me....


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh, THAT is cool!! What a great gift!!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 21, 2008)

That really is nice Cara!  

Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 21, 2008)

that's right ;o)
I love it!


----------



## deelady (Dec 21, 2008)

those fragrance warmers are great! the tea light really cause your house to fill up with the fragrance! I bought a cherry blossom oil to go with mine and it is lovely!


----------



## cara (Dec 21, 2008)

tried a "fireplace fragrance" - okay, but not the best.. I'll try another one now ;o)


----------



## deelady (Dec 21, 2008)

fire place fragrance....thats a scent?? lol


----------



## cara (Dec 21, 2008)

yepp... but I wouldn't have associated it with wood fire.. 

and you know now I try "Snow"?


----------



## deelady (Dec 21, 2008)

lol ok now thats even more.....different ....you'll have to let me know what "snow" smells like!! lol


----------



## cara (Dec 21, 2008)

it'S a bit vanilla...  and somehow fruity... well, not so much like snow... ;o)

Did all your SecretSanta-gifts already arrived?


----------



## deelady (Dec 21, 2008)

nope I still haven't received mine.....but I'm not going anywhere so no worries!


----------



## QSis (Dec 21, 2008)

I just got my gifts today .... SUNDAY!!!! 

All I said when I sent Alix my preferences, is that I would love to have something I could use in cooking that was special to the area where my Secret Santa lives.

Boy, did my Santa come through with the perfect gifts for me!

I got two bottles of Anchor Inn Buffalo Wing sauce (Original and Hotter), a jar of locally made hot New York dog sauce (I have been dying to try one of these - I thought of making one myself), a bottle of locally used BBQ marinade for chicken, and a jar of locally made seasoned salt - the best I've ever tasted!

And, oh yeah, a little mesh stocking with pieces of coal for "naughty" girls!  Which will become a part of my Christmas ornament tradition forever.

GREAT job, Secret Santa! Thank you a million times! '

Here's a picture of my booty (that is, "gifts") 

Lee


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 21, 2008)

Those are awesome gifts!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 21, 2008)

wow.....that is an awesone gift! I'm gonna have to check out that spice mix...is there a website on the jar??


----------



## pdswife (Dec 21, 2008)

That's pretty dang cool!!!


----------



## QSis (Dec 21, 2008)

deelady said:


> wow.....that is an awesone gift! I'm gonna have to check out that spice mix...is there a website on the jar??


 
dee, here's the website listed on the jar of salt Borsari Foods- Seasoned salt and Spices for Gourmets  I have the Original, with the black label.

The Bloody Mary mix and Rim Seasoning looks good, too!

Thanks again, Santa!  

Lee


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 21, 2008)

deelady said:


> wow.....that is an awesone gift! I'm gonna have to check out that spice mix...is there a website on the jar??


 
 deelady I just ate all of your English Toffee, OMG it was soo good I had to eat the very last bit didn't even share with DH.


----------



## deelady (Dec 21, 2008)

awww I'm so glad!! Have you tried the walnuts yet? Those are my favorite...although with that batch I forgot to put in the balsamic vinegar....ooops!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 22, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> deelady I just ate all of your English Toffee, OMG it was soo good I had to eat the very last bit didn't even share with DH.


Oh GREAT! Now I can't stop drooling!!



QSis said:


> I just got my gifts today .... SUNDAY!!!!
> 
> All I said when I sent Alix my preferences, is that I would love to have something I could use in cooking that was special to the area where my Secret Santa lives.
> 
> ...


Wow, those all look great!

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 22, 2008)

So what does one do if they sent thier package last week and is pretty sure it should be where its going..... and hasn't seen the person post that they got thier stuff. 

I'm worrying the one I sent was lost.... with no return adress of course so I could be secret.......


----------



## Katie H (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm thinking like you, suzi.  I sent mine a week ago this last Friday.  I sent our daughter's package the same day and she's already received hers.  She lives in Los Angeles.  My Secret Santa box didn't have to go across the whole country though, so I thought it would have been received by now.


----------



## deelady (Dec 22, 2008)

I put my return address but no name, I figured there were a couple of us in Ohio so they still may not know who it was....but the person I got looked up my address on the map and figured it out!  Ohwell...but I feel for you because I hesitated on putting any address at all, but I got paranoid


----------



## pdswife (Dec 22, 2008)

I sent mine a long time ago and haven't heard if it's been recieved either...   could we get an up date on who HAS and who HASN't got their's?  I"m also getting concerned.

THANKS!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 22, 2008)

I received mine, but James has not received anything yet.

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Dec 22, 2008)

Got mine!  Brown bread is yummy!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 22, 2008)

deelady said:


> awww I'm so glad!! Have you tried the walnuts yet? Those are my favorite...although with that batch I forgot to put in the balsamic vinegar....ooops!


 
 Those are just about gone as well they are good as they are 
Now would you mind sending me some larger pants? After all it's all your fault.


----------



## deelady (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry about that!



I haven't received mine yet, but the mail hasn't arrived yet today so I'll let you know


----------



## mikki (Dec 22, 2008)

I haven't received mine yet either, although my mailman seems to deliver things when he feels like it and the weather has been really bad today so maybe I'll get something tomarrow.


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 22, 2008)

I just got mine today! Nick emailed me at work and said my gifty was delivered. It's gorgeous and completely matches my decor... Thank you!!!  I know who it is from, but I won't say yet.


----------



## mikki (Dec 22, 2008)

Saph--That's beautiful
Mine gift took over a week to get the person , remember it is christmas so I think things are taking a bit longer. Plus the weather across most of us northern states has been terrible the last couple weeks. I'm sure they'll get to where they are going eventually. We must all be patient, just like waiting for SANTA. OK yes I'm trying to convince myself. I'm going crazy waiting, I feel like a little kid.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 22, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> I just got mine today! Nick emailed me at work and said my gifty was delivered. It's gorgeous and completely matches my decor... Thank you!!!  I know who it is from, but I won't say yet.


 
 So what the other side look like?


----------



## QSis (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, Saph!  That horse is absolutely STUNNING!!

Lee


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 22, 2008)

mikki said:


> ...I'm trying to convince myself. I'm going crazy waiting, I feel like a little kid.


I just PM'd you, but in case you don't see it, I just wanted to let you know that that busy little birdy told me that you should receive yours tomorrow.

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 22, 2008)

Who wanted to see the other side?  Joking Joking... LOL


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 22, 2008)

So who is still waiting for their secret santa?


----------



## mikki (Dec 22, 2008)

ROFL  Saph that's hilarious!!!!!


----------



## mikki (Dec 22, 2008)

ME, but a birdy just told Barbara L I should get it tomarrow, YIPEE!!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 22, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Who wanted to see the other side?  Joking Joking... LOL


 
 How the heck did you get those pictures up so fast? I must know.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 22, 2008)

mikki said:


> ROFL  Saph that's hilarious!!!!!


 Well! If I was going to be called a horses a** thats what I would want to look like.


----------



## mikki (Dec 22, 2008)

Your right JP if your going to be called it you might as well be a beautiful one.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 22, 2008)

mikki said:


> Your right JP if your going to be called it you might as well be a beautiful one.


 
 Yep, emboss it with gold moons etc stick a few gems on it and give me a golden tail. I can live with that.


----------



## deelady (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm still waiting....and my mailman must have known it too because he didn't even give me junk mail today! He just took my mail and drove off!! No gift, no cards... not even a bill!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 22, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Well! If I was going to be called a horses a** thats what I would want to look like.


 

LOL I missed that post before!! Very funny!


----------



## sattie (Dec 22, 2008)

I GOT MINE TODAY!!!  Actually.. .I got two... I got another sneaky elf out there!

Anyhow, I will post pics soon... but I want to say Thank You to Miss Katie!!!!  I LOVE it and the soup mugs are awesome!  And the dried legumes are PERFECT!  Thank you very much..... that is soooo very sweet of you!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 22, 2008)

Huuuummmmmm...still waiting to hear if my person has recieved theirs....


----------



## Nicahawk (Dec 23, 2008)

I got mine yesterday and couldn't wait to open it. And was I surprised. My SS did a great job of selecting for me. I'm in the middle of a big construction job in the basement and the square guide, Gorilla glue (my all time favorite), and drill bit guide will fit in very nicely with my other tools.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In addition to those, I got a very nice 1/2 lb package of some homemade rub that smells really good!  I can't wait to try it.

I'm so very pleased ! 

Thank you...Thank you...Thank you!


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 23, 2008)

I am so Happy with my gifts as well, I will get pics on as soon as I can. Thank You to my SS for Great Gifts  I can't wait to Share Pics


----------



## sattie (Dec 23, 2008)

Nicahawk said:


> I got mine yesterday and couldn't wait to open it. And was I surprised. My SS did a great job of selecting for me. I'm in the middle of a big construction job in the basement and the square guide, Gorilla glue (my all time favorite), and drill bit guide will fit in very nicely with my other tools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yay Nica!!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 23, 2008)

Am I the last one that is still waiting???  Oh well like they say...good things come to those that wait!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 23, 2008)

This is what I got the box was filled with goodies including rosemary/lemon salt and the herb blend zataar which I'm very familiar with.
The chestnuts were a huge bonus to me since we can't get them anywhere around here. Can't show goodies since most went into my belly


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 23, 2008)

deelady said:


> Am I the last one that is still waiting???  Oh well like they say...good things come to those that wait!!!


 
 I think whom ever got deelady should pm on of us so we can make sure she got a secret santa and let her know,


----------



## Katie H (Dec 23, 2008)

I received my Secret Santa gifts on December 17th, but I won't open them until Christmas morning.  Y'all will be the second to know what's inside all the pretty packages.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm still waiting to hear if my person got their gift... I'm really getting concerned now...


----------



## Katie H (Dec 23, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I'm still waiting to hear if my person got their gift... I'm really getting concerned now...



I understand how you feel, Trish.  It took mine almost 9 days to get to the recipient.  Hang in there.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 23, 2008)

I mailed it on the 11th or the 12th... so you'd think it would have been there but... I'll hold on!  lol!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 23, 2008)

It wasn't me was it Trish?? lol


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 23, 2008)

I am also waiting to hear if my person got their gift.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 24, 2008)

deelady said:


> It wasn't me was it Trish?? lol



No, it wasn't her and I know the person that did send yours is completely FREAKED out!! They are going to send the same again. It will be late, but, they don't want you to be without.


----------



## deelady (Dec 24, 2008)

awwww well please pass on the message  that I would hate to receive a gift twice! (thats not fair to them or anyone else) so to hold off and I will continue to be patient!!


----------



## mikki (Dec 24, 2008)

The mail must really backed up, I haven't gotten mine yet either. A birdy told Barbara that it was on it's way so I'm not worried. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## mikki (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok, Just so everyone knows, UPS was still delivering at 5:45 on Christmas Eve. I'm so glad because I got my package from my Secret Santa. Alls I can say is I'm in heaven!!!! THANK YOU!!!THANK YOU!!!!!THANKYOU!!!!!!!!
Here's my gift. I think my SS did a little reading. This gift almost made me cry.


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 24, 2008)

Awesome Mikki ! The chocolate sure looks tasty


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 24, 2008)

I love the snowman!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 24, 2008)

very very very cooollll!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 24, 2008)

Here is what James (Maidrite) got.  It is a beautiful Chop Toppers glass cutting board and a Sharpkut II Carve & Serve knife.  The picture doesn't do the cutting board justice.  It has beautiful deep colors.  The first picture they are in the packages and the second one they are out.

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh that is awesome!! That cutting board is nice. Never worry about germs there!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Wart (Dec 25, 2008)

Wife came home yesterday and says she sees why I was asking her about the Post Office.

I love fresh ground pepper,

Wife commandeered the Licorice mad

And I have a nifty travel pack to keep the important papers and maps in for those Road Trips. 

Thanks Trish!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 25, 2008)

I love it!!  So much so that I am pretty much stealing it from James!    It is nice enough that you can use it as a serving tray as well as a cutting board.

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Dec 25, 2008)

Wart said:


> Wife came home yesterday and says she sees why I was asking her about the Post Office.
> 
> I love fresh ground pepper,
> 
> ...


 

I'm so glad you got it Wart!!!  And just in time for Christmas too!!


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 26, 2008)

*Nicahawk was my SS and I love "MY CHOPPING BOARD AND KNIFE" now if I can only get them back from Barbara

Thank You Nicahawk I just love them both*


----------



## mikki (Dec 26, 2008)

So, did everyone get their gift?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 26, 2008)

I did!  It was wonderful!!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 26, 2008)

mikki said:


> So, did everyone get their gift?



I think deelady is still without.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 26, 2008)

Maybe it will come today.... at least this spreads the Christmas joy out a little bit for her...


----------



## deelady (Dec 26, 2008)

LOL....no I still haven't received one....but hey that just means I get another Christmas right??


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 27, 2008)

I hope you get it soon dee!

Barbara


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 28, 2008)

So are we going to have an official "Thank You" thread to reveal our SS's? Or are we going to just do it here?


----------



## miniman (Dec 29, 2008)

I have enjoyed reading about all your secret santas. It has been vicarious fun. All the best for 2009


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 29, 2008)

jeninga75 said:


> So are we going to have an official "Thank You" thread to reveal our SS's? Or are we going to just do it here?


I think this is a good idea!

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, the postman has come and gone once again with still nothing from santa.....I guess I wasn't as good a girl this year as I thought I was!


----------

